# Setting Engine Readiness Code (was: Check Engine Light On)



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Engine Light On (Again)*

Please see my previous post, "One Month in Shop," for the background to this.
I picked up car again Wednesday afternoon. Drove it home. The next morning the "Check Engine" light is on again. This is after sending a month in the shop replacing an air pipe in the intake, replacing a transmission sensor, a transmission control module, and a windshield broken accidently during the work.
I took it back in this morning, but was told that my Phaeton Phixer is off until next Wednesday, so to just drive it until then. 
Any ideas as to why the check engine light continues to illuminate? 
My frustration level is getting a bit elevated.










_Modified by pirateat50 at 8:17 PM 11-24-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

For me it was eight times or so - I lost count. Final and correct diagnosis proved to be a burnt vacuum line in the secondary air system that caused the line to have a slight leak. Do a leak test on the lines.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_Please see my previous post, "One Month in Shop," for the background to this.

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2935822

I like Fred's vacuum line theory. Although he has a V8. I don't remember many "check engine light" stories on the W12. I encounter this phenomenon on long road trips. The VAG-Com reveals intermittent misfires in various cylinders. This seems due to differences in octane ratings, plus additives that I normally do not deal with in my local area. 
So, it might be possible that your fuel, either from sitting a month or fueled up by your dealer may have had some effect. I'm taking a shot in the dark here. The only way to tell is to check the fault codes. Sounds like it's another trip to the dealer. And that sucks. This just has to be something simple. Keep us updated.
Regards,
Brent


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (W126C)*

Thanks, Brent and Paldi. I will have the shop check out both possibilities once they run the fault codes. 
Shhhhhh! I don't want to say it too loudly, but the light went out this afternoon as I was driving in town. We'll see how long that lasts.
Nevertheless, I will have the tech check things out next week.


----------



## W126C (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_ Shhhhhh! I don't want to say it too loudly, but the light went out this afternoon as I was driving in town.

Now that sounds intermittent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Regards,
Brent


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

Mine corrected itself for a while too. The problem seemed to reappear almost monthly - like the cycle of the moon. It will come back.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_It will come back.









Such optimism...








I encountered my first CEL (Check Engine Light) a few weeks ago, just before I left for Europe. I did a diagnostic scan, and found that some thermostat in the engine is not measuring what it is supposed to measure. This is fairly reassuring news, because the only two actions I can think of to fix the problem will be to check that the thermostat is connected properly, or, remove and replace the offending part.
Will take pictures when I get back to Canada and take it to the VW dealer for service.
Michael


----------



## W12VW (Jun 24, 2005)

strange as it may seem, when I encountered these phantom lights, check engine, flat tyre, gas cap, etc. I solved the problem by turning the engine off and on again in three cycles immedialtely following each other.
Same fix works on my 1996 RR SSIII


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

Back to the dealer's again today. Light back on. Same codes!


----------



## stjarna (Aug 18, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

Mine came on recently -- twice -- both times it was "vacuum"-related. Replaced some "vacuum" parts under warranty and now all is well.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (stjarna)*

Holy crow - I didn't even know you could get central vac as an option. That is classy. Where are the outlets? Where do you store the hose?
Michael


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*

It truly is beginning to suck; therefore, it must be a vacuum issue!


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

The car has been at the shop again for the last eight days. Now they (shop & VW Techline) say I need a new torque convertor. So, again, I am waiting on parts.








I have had the car about 3 days in the last two months and it is looking like at least another week, maybe more since the engine will have to come out to do the tranmission work.


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_... Now they (shop & VW Techline) say I need a new torque convertor. ... 

I simply can't understand this diagnosis for a OBDII check engine light. I believe that torque converter failures are of the catastrophic kind since they are big, heavy duty, purpose built hunks of metal spinning at high rpm that either work or they don't. Why am I thinking that the GFF (Guided Fault Finding) software has run out of suggestions?
Of course, the problem will probably be solved since they will discover the culprit in the process of this labor intensive repair.
I am sorry to hear that you've been without your car for so long, the phaeton is such an amazing automobile. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_ Now they (shop & VW Techline) say I need a new torque converter. 

Well, that is progress, in a way. David and Fred have both had torque converters (or transmissions, or whatever) replaced lately, and are happy with the results.

_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_I have had the car about 3 days in the last two months...

It might be appropriate to ask VW to pick up the lease payments for the vehicle if it has been in the shop for over a month. They have offered to do that for other VW owners in the past, whenever the car has been in the shop for a really, really long time. The other alternative is that they provide you with a service loaner vehicle for the duration of the time the car is in the shop. Generally VW themselves (VW of A) is pretty good about this kind of thing if repairs take an extraordinary long time to complete.
Michael


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*

Thanks for the suggestion and encouragement, Michael. I just paid for the car inf full when I bought it, so I have no lease or payment to ask for. They have provided me with a Passat for the entire time the W12 has been in the shop. 
The folks at Leith VW have been very courteous and I have confidence in the service Tech. It's just very frustrating to spend this much time over what we thought would be a simple fix for a CEL. 
One thing for sure, as soon as this incident is over, I am buying an extended warranty.


_Modified by pirateat50 at 8:54 AM 12-9-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

On mine the tech connected a vacuum tester and found it was holding 8 instead of 10. Something like that - it was a very slight leak. Not a split or 'off' hose.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pirateat50* »_One thing for sure, as soon as this incident is over, I am buying an extended warranty....

Yes, I think I will do that too. I found out why my CEL is on - there is a problem with a little thermostat inside the engine. It is held in place by two screws and is quite easy to replace. But, it is not too easy to get at - below is a picture that shows where it is located.









To be fair, though, this is the first mechanical problem I have had with the car, and it's a bit of a stretch to call it a mechanical problem, because the fault code indicates that the F265 thermostat has failed in the open postion electrically. I am not too excited about the upcoming open heart surgery on the engine, but the Phaeton tech at my VW dealership (who drives a V8 Phaeton himself) is grinning from ear to ear - he told me that he is really looking forward to taking the W12 engine apart. I have full confidence in him, no question about that, but I would have preferred if the problem had been a burned out dome light or something else like that which I could have fixed myself.

Michael

*Where the MAP Controlled Engine Cooling Thermostat (F265) lives...*


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*

I don't guess you could get away with just putting a small piece of flat black tape over the CEL now could you?








At least your Tech is happy!


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*

Your Phaeton sits a lot. Maybe a bit of a run on the highway could free it up?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (Paldi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Paldi* »_Maybe a bit of a run on the highway could free it up?

I wish, but it is an electrical problem with the thermostat, not a mechanical problem.
Michael


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

Rumor through the Phaeton Help Line is that my W12 is back together (with the exception of replacing one high torque value bolt that is on order) and that they are test driving it before they release to me.
I may get it back today or tomorrow. After nearly 3 months, I will need to re-read the FAQ thread!
We are heading to Pittsburgh on Monday, so I will get the chance to really test it.


_Modified by pirateat50 at 7:25 AM 12-21-2006_


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

Great news!
All you need to know is reset the TPMS when the tires are cold...


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

Don't even mention TPMS. I've been driving in a rental Dodge Stratus for 3.5 weeks of the last 4 while they have been trying to get that to work. So far, they've replaced 3 sensors and the control module without success.
A Dodge Stratus is a total $h!tcan, by the way.


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

I got the car back this afternoon. Everything seems fine! The "official" cause for the CEL: "Internal failure of torque converter per TB 2011908," whatever that means. 
Even though the process was long, I am pleased with the diligence of the shop in working with Tech Line to find the problem and solve it. The tech even came in on his days off this week to finish the job.
Now, it is time to get that extended warranty!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

Hi David:

I got my CEL problem fixed today also - the F265 Map Controlled Engine Thermostat failed and needed to be replaced. This required a pretty extensive teardown of the engine. I'll post a detailed thread about it in a day or two.

Michael

*I think the wire that turns on the 'Check Engine Light' must be in there somewhere...*


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*

I love the attention to detail that your dealership provides, the tape to protect the intake ports is sooo professional. I'm looking forward to seeing your pictorial on the repair ...








PS - Thanks for all that you contribute to the Phaeton forum!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_I love the attention to detail that your dealership provides, the tape to protect the intake ports is sooo professional. 

I am fortunate that I have a great dealership to support the car I bought. That really makes all the difference in the world. The techs invited me in to watch the disassembly and repair process - it was very interesting. It will take a while to write it up, I have about 200 pictures to sort through.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*

Glad to hear you're back on the road and not in the air on your way to some wild and crazy part of the planet! Happy holidays...








The CEL light wire is the black one on the engine.


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (sethdallob)*

Well, my control module is on backorder, so I won't be seeeing my Phaeton anytime soon. I dropped it off 12/7 after having it for a week out of the shop.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (sethdallob)*

Seth:
Is your car a V8 or a W12?
Michael


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*

Michael, I am glad your thermostat is again moving and that you were able to assist and document the process.
I wish we had shop access at American dealerships but we are obviously too stupid to keep from getting hurt and too litigious to keep from having to sue everyone remotely contacted to the shop to be allowed within fifty feet of a lift or a wrench.
I look forward to reading your post.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

My car is now running better than it ever ran before - the engine is absolutely silky-smooth - I have to keep looking at the tachometer to see if it is still running. I don't think this has anything to do with fixing the thermostat - I think it is because the techs at my dealership went through a very complex procedure called "Set Readiness Code" with my car after the thermostat work was done, and this totally recalibrated and re-adapted all the different parts in my engine. The difference is, literally, night and day. I had no complaints about the engine before, but now, it is as if there is a brand new engine in there.
Michael


----------



## Paldi (Sep 4, 2004)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*

Are you sure they put it back in







?
I wonder if there is a "Set Readiness Code" procedure for the V8 and should it be performed at a certain time or mileage interval?


_Modified by Paldi at 4:23 PM 12-22-2006_


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (Paldi)*

I'm trying to gather more information about the 'Set Readiness Code' procedure. I never took much notice of it before, but like I mentioned above, it made an amazing difference to my engine - like a "money is no object" tune-up would.
I phoned one of our 'forum friends' at VW engineering and asked about the procedure today. He explained that when the 'Set Readiness Code' procedure is carefully carried out with the VAS 5051b or 5052 Diagnostic Scan Tool, every single one of the basic settings and adaptations affecting the engine are evaluated, re-calibrated, then double-checked - in a computerized process. This process took almost 25 minutes to complete on my car, and it looked exactly like the process that is followed at the end of the assembly line in Dresden when the new Phaetons are first started up.
What I need to do now is to find another Toronto area Phaeton owner who is willing to bring their Phaeton to my VW dealer to have this 'set readiness code' process carried out on their car at no charge. This is to determine if the results I encountered were unique, or if setting the readiness code makes a significant improvement on other Phaetons as well.
Michael


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I'm trying to gather more information about the 'Set Readiness Code' procedure.

I thought that this procedure was related to US OBDII diagnostics. I believe it's a way to shortcut the normal self-test procedure for the emissions equipment. I never associated this procedure with a tune-up, rather an expedited emissions system test.


----------



## 98741 (Oct 14, 2006)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

I have a V8.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_I thought that this procedure was related to US OBDII diagnostics. I believe it's a way to shortcut the normal self-test procedure for the emissions equipment... 

I think it is related to emission control, in a way, because the entire engine gets 'recalibrated' (to use the word loosely) during the process. In other words, the physical limits of all the moving parts (throttle bodies, etc.) are measured again, these values are stored in the controller, and so forth.
I don't think it is a 'shortcut' for a self test - I think it is the 'long-cut'. In other words, the car does a certain amount of self-calibrating as it drives along in normal day to day use, but when the full set readiness code procedure is carried out using the VAS scan tool, every possible test and adjustment is executed in a pre-defined sequence, then verified a second time.
I'm still not totally familiar with the process - just amazed by the difference it made to my car. I'm trying to gather more information.
Michael


----------



## chrisj428 (Feb 26, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*

You're both right. 
Readiness will set on its own via the vehicle being driven. Other marques (GM comes to mind, as does my sister's Focus) don't even have the ability to "force" readiness -- it must set on its own.
Fortunately, VW gives us the ability to "force" a readiness set. By "force", I mean making the vehicle perform all the emissions-related tests in sequence, and returning "0000000" at the end, which is what both the car's computer and the e-test stations are looking for. 
Now, when the mechanic "forces" readiness, it causes everything emissions-related to cycle through it's full range of operation.
So, this "cycling" may indeed have an indirect impact on drivability. Especially if something that functions through "fuzzy logic" hasn't been seeing full range of operation through normal driving.
Case in point: when the Jetta III appeared with the fuzzy logic four-speed automatics, people would come in complaining of the transmission shifting hard and holding on to gears. A mechanic would get in the car, drive it & not be able to duplicate the condition. What we finally figured out was happening is this: the vehicles typically afflicted with the condition were driven very gently. When a mechanic hopped into the car, he would romp on the gas pedal & the ECM & TCM would see WOT, which would reset the adaptation and the transmission would start shifting normally again. There have been very few concerns of this nature which have not benefitted from the proverbial "Italian Tune Up" -- popular with earlier Italian vehicles prone to carbon build-up.
So yes, setting readiness -- while essentially an emissions-related exercise -- could render drivability benefits as well.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (chrisj428)*

Chris, when the staff at my VW dealer carried out this test, it really had a remarkable effect on my engine. I mean, I was not unhappy with the engine before, but now, you can balance a dime on edge on the top of the intake plenum. And when I put my foot into it - the car just disappears.
If you have the time, perhaps try doing a full 'Set Readiness Code' procedure on your V8, and let us know if you notice any difference. It takes a while to do it (about 25 minutes with the W12). And, there are a lot of instructions that have to be followed, so best to use a 5052 that you can keep on your lap while you do the work. If you use the new 5051b, you need two people - one to sit in the driver seat and work the pedals, and another to press the 'DONE' button periodically. 
Michael


----------



## pretendcto (Nov 23, 2005)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_Chris, when the staff at my VW dealer carried out this test, it really had a remarkable effect on my engine. I mean, I was not unhappy with the engine before, but now, you can balance a dime on edge on the top of the intake plenum. And when I put my foot into it - the car just disappears. ....

I wonder if the removal and assembly of the intake manifold and related parts may also have contributed to the additional smoothness of your W-12? I'm sure these are precisely engineered parts but maybe the intake ports are aligned just a bit better, etc.
I'm glad that you've had a successful repair .... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (pretendcto)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pretendcto* »_
I wonder if the removal and assembly of the intake manifold and related parts may also have contributed to the additional smoothness of your W-12? I'm sure these are precisely engineered parts but maybe the intake ports are aligned just a bit better, etc. 

No, I don't think it was that. The techs actually had to take the engine apart twice (two days in a row) because the folks at VW Techline in the USA would not authorize replacement of the thermostat without first trying to see if replacement of a wire would solve the problem (it didn't). I drove the car home in between the two dis-assemblies, and it functioned the same as it had before - and this was after the techs very carefully cleaned the inside of all the intake plenums to remove the oil buildup that was present from the PCV system.
For the moment, I'm betting that it was the 'Set Readiness Code' routine that made all the difference. I think Chris is going to try doing this on his V8 and see if it makes a difference for him. The techs at my VW dealership offered to do a complete 'Set Readiness Code' routine on the service loaner Phaeton at the dealership (a V8) and then give it to me over Christmas, but the problem with that is that I would have no 'before' reference point to compare to.
So, I am still looking for a Toronto area Phaeton owner (W12 or V8, doesn't matter) who is willing to volunteer to have a complete 'Set Readiness Code' procedure carried out on their car (free of charge) in order to validate whether or not this actually makes a difference, or whether my car was just an exception (meaning, perhaps it was out of calibration and I didn't know it).
Michael


----------



## Moscow_guy (Dec 23, 2006)

*Don't panic ! RE: Engine Light On (pirateat50)*

Dear Phaeton owners,
First of all, the "check engine" light is not a critical problem, it means only exhaust control system problem compared to "EPC" light which means engine management system failure and a risk of engine deterioration (on the W12 BAN 309kW engine, on others I don't know).
To understand why it is such a common problem, you have to know that on BAN engines there are 4 exhaust collectors (one for 3 cylinder)s fitted each with 2 catalityc converters (8 in all) with 3 oxygen lambda sensors (one on the exhaust main, one after first catalyzer and one after second catalyzer) (12 lambda sensors !)
To calibrate lambda sensors during the catalyzers warm-up (40 seconds after engine is started), there are two small "vacuum cleaners" (one for each cylinder bank, hidden inside the front bumper that sucks air through lambda sensors (oxygen ratio in air is considered 19,6%)
After, depending on oxygen measurement of lambda sensors, there are two air intake manifold which are vacuum operated to add air to catalyzers for the afterburn effect.
In all, without piping, there are 24 main players in the exhaust control system to make it EURO V compliant.
The smallest default in the work of these 24 components results in a "check engine" light up. Even if the default latter disappear, only a reset by diagnostic computer can take the light off.
I had several times this problem: first time I was said that intake manifold even closed were leaking air and lambda sensors measured too much air (risk of cooling the catalyzer=default)
I changed them (there was black carbon deposits due to poor fuel quality that were realy preventing them to close)
The second time it was a leak in air pipes, the third time it was a "vacuum cleaner" not responding, the fourth time the default desappeared before I went to the service and they just reseted (2 weeks without a light !)
Now I run WITH the light on and go every month to the service to reset it and check that nothing is REALY wrong !
And I enjoy driving one of the best car VAG has ever made !


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Don't panic ! RE: Engine Light On (Moscow_guy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Moscow_guy* »_First of all, the "check engine" light is not a critical problem, it means only exhaust control system problem...

Hi Peter:

Welcome to the Phaeton forum.

"Yes and No" to your comment above. Sometimes the Check Engine Light (often referred to as a CEL or MIL - malfunction indicator light) illuminates because of an emission related problem, but sometimes it illuminates because of a more serious operational problem. Below is a photo of the light on my (North American specification) Phaeton, and here is a link to what had to be done to turn the light off: F265 Map Controlled Engine Thermostat Replacement (W12).

Michael

*Check Engine Light - North American Phaeton*


----------



## pirateat50 (Dec 10, 2005)

*Re: Don't panic ! RE: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*

I concur with Michael. One CEL my car had was for a cracked air pipe, but the second one ultimately was for a defective torque convertor. That light apparently signals the results of many monitors other than emissions.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I'm trying to gather more information about the 'Set Readiness Code' procedure. I never took much notice of it before, but like I mentioned above, it made an amazing difference to my engine - like a "money is no object" tune-up would.

Hello all:
Just a follow-up to the above - I have attached below some technical documents that explain the sequence of steps that are taken to set the readiness code on both the V8 and the W12 engines. There are different procedures for the two engines.
I don't fully comprehend all of the things that take place when this 'set readiness code' procedure is carried out. The best guess I can make - and I do emphasize that this is a guess - is that the following happens:
*1)* The engine carries out a number of 'self-tests' to ensure that all of the different systems that affect operations and emission control are working.
*2)* The engine 'adapts', or 'self-calibrates' all these different systems.
I believe that the engine continuously does this type of work in normal day to day operations. When the technician sets the readiness code manually, he or she simply ensures that the engine does every single task at the same time.
I don't think this is the kind of work that we would want to attempt to do ourself... it is best done at the VW dealership, when the Phaeton can be hooked up to a diagnostic scan tool that will schedule and sequence each activity, and provide feedback and record-keeping concerning the results of each of the different steps in the procedure.
Below is the detailed procedure description for the W12 engine (BAP).
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Engine Light On (PanEuropean)*

Here is the same description of the different steps in the set readiness code procedure for the 4.2 liter V8 engine.
Michael


----------



## AudianerA6 (Sep 19, 2007)

Hello,

I am interested in the readiness code procedure because my engine isn't running so smooth and fuel efficient anylonger as I was used to it at the beginning. 
Does it make sense to do this, if the engine has some light vibration in idle?
Also, in idle it's running at a low but still stable 750 r/min. 
The V8 engine now has 150000km, it's possible that a readiness code has never been done since manufacturing date or maybe since 83000km when it was at the GMD for a general overhaul.

Or is it always done whenever something has to be repaired on the engine??? For example, recently, the drivebelt has been changed at a Phaeton specialized VW dealer and just last year, a sensor inside the engines intake system has been replaced. Do they have to make this procedure then, as a 'must do'?
This would mean, that it has been done recently, or?

Is it worth a try?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Photos and PDFs re-hosted.

Michael


----------



## Faiton (Jun 28, 2014)

Unfortunately this thread is a bit dated, but for whatever it's worth I wanted to add some information hoping it might still be helpful to somebody here. The CEL is on in my W12 and goes to VW tomorrow. I had the issue twice over the last few years ('09 and '11). Here is what the reasons were - no big issues: 1. Found ignition coil #5 misfiring. Found ignition coil bad and replaced it. 2. (Lot of smoke coming from the exhaust). Tech found intake manifolds very dirty, spark plugs fouled and oil contaminated. Replaced spark plugs, flushed oil and performed complete fuel service plus throttle body cleaning.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

PanEuropean said:


> Here is the same description of the different steps in the set readiness code procedure for the 4.2 liter V8 engine.
> Michael


I just went through this procedure... (the one attached to Michael's post).

It took a few tries to get the hang of how to enter each test step.
when thing are right, it works perfectly.

for each step of the process, you cant fake a pass, but you can go through the various tests and make all the tests happen without driving around for ages and wondering when everything will pass. 

to make it a little easier to understand, starting at step 5 note that you need to go to the appropriate place in VCDS BEFORE FLOORING THE GAS PEDAL.
you will quickly learn why. if you floor it and then start the test. you are going to make a lot of noise!! 
enter the appropriate test number in ENGINE (01) - BASIC SETTINGS (04) then press the start test button on the upper right. only then will the display show test ON... and next when you hold the brake pedal and then FLOOR IT... the rpms will only rise slightly. the test will complete. 

you need to exit BASIC SETTINGS (04) after every test, then go to the next test. 

all in all it is quite a neat process. 

Here in Ontario, they have decided that cars' computers are perfectly smart enough to decide if a car is emission compliant. the bi-annual test (which I need to undergo now) is a very simple hook up to an OBDII tool and make sure the car has completed and passed all the readiness tests. - the results are passed on to the licencing office to allow the annual renewal to happen.

I am a supporter of this. simple effective and difficult to cheat test, to keep cars running properly. 

(I wonder how a diesel-gate car would work for this hahahaha??) 


anyway here is my result on the hand held tool...


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

cbh123 said:


> they have decided that cars' computers are perfectly smart enough to decide if a car is emission compliant.
> I am a supporter of this. simple effective and difficult to cheat test, to keep cars running properly.




Jersey has done a simple OBD2 port test for many years. I love it. In contrast to your comment of effective and difficult to cheat- reality it is pointless grandstanding on the government end, and easy to get around if you know the right people.

Example- my R32 has *ahem* extensive modifications...plug the computer in? Everything is OK and happy- 100%..


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Same in Texas, they plug the car in.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

invisiblewave said:


> Same in Texas, they plug the car in.


OMG 
Invisible has a location... Although 2nd largest state in the union...


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Both of mine have had trouble passing readiness. The 1st one took about a week when I had it tested at an independent shop. They said it didn't mean my car was bad and they see it all the time. It finally passed after I reset all DTCs with VCDS and drove it around a few days.

The 2nd one didn't pass right away either. I had it tested at the VW dealer. They told me they had a used Subaru once that took 1000 miles of driving to pass readiness. 


-Eric


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Both of mine have had trouble passing readiness. The 1st one took about a week when I had it tested at an independent shop. They said it didn't mean my car was bad and they see it all the time. It finally passed after I reset all DTCs with VCDS and drove it around a few days.
> 
> The 2nd one didn't pass right away either. I had it tested at the VW dealer. They told me they had a used Subaru once that took 1000 miles of driving to pass readiness.
> 
> ...


Some of the diagnostics to set readiness codes could be very slow as they demand certain circumstances. Fuel tank breather system for example can take forever as the system requires the tank to be bettween 25 - 75 % filled and the temperature should be above +10 degrees C. Guess how long that takes in the winter in Sweden...

Lennart


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

ravenflies said:


> Some of the diagnostics to set readiness codes could be very slow as they demand certain circumstances. Fuel tank breather system for example can take forever as the system requires the tank to be bettween 25 - 75 % filled and the temperature should be above +10 degrees C. Guess how long that takes in the winter in Sweden...
> 
> Lennart


I don't know what test this is.. maybe not on a V8? 
I did every test on the instruction sheet... and I have all 8 zeros (00000000) now for readiness 
there was no requirement for fuel or air temp. they do want coolant warm, and cat has to be warm too.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cbh123 said:


> I don't know what test this is.. maybe not on a V8?
> I did every test on the instruction sheet... and I have all 8 zeros (00000000) now for readiness
> there was no requirement for fuel or air temp. they do want coolant warm, and cat has to be warm too.


I believe that's the EVAP system and that's what didn't pass in my Phaeton if I remember correctly.

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I believe that's the EVAP system and that's what didn't pass in my Phaeton if I remember correctly.
> 
> -Eric


Well, on my 2nd P, it was Secondary Air that wasn't ready. Here in UT you can have one readiness not pass. According to VCDS, everything was "ready" before I got each car inspected but they each failed one readiness check.

-Eric


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

cbh123 said:


> I don't know what test this is.. maybe not on a V8?
> I did every test on the instruction sheet... and I have all 8 zeros (00000000) now for readiness
> there was no requirement for fuel or air temp. they do want coolant warm, and cat has to be warm too.


Sorry, i was not clear regarding this, it applies when the readiness code is set by driving only, not the manual sequnece.




53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I believe that's the EVAP system and that's what didn't pass in my Phaeton if I remember correctly.
> 
> -Eric


Yes, also known as EVAP system and it applies to at least all gasoline engines, phaeton or not.

Lennart


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Well, on my 2nd P, it was Secondary Air that wasn't ready. Here in UT you can have one readiness not pass. According to VCDS, everything was "ready" before I got each car inspected but they each failed one readiness check.
> 
> -Eric


Well, i have that one on my W8 as well, carbon build up in the secondary air injection channels in one cylinder head. Takes 2-3-days before it declares that diagnostic test as failed and turns the check engine light on. I am considering sea foam or something similar, I just don't want to tear the engine apart for this as it passes the annual test with an extra check with higher rev. The funny thing is that this check meassures the efficiency of the catalytic converters, it does not in any way check the secondary air injection system. I will not question their logic on that point. 

Lennart


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine also failed on the secondary air system, turned out to be a vacuum leak (the second one I've had in the last year).


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Where was the leak? 

I think my 1st one has a leak in a vacuum line to or from the LDP. 

I replaced the LDP because it had the CEL and VCDS showed a fault (as did a VW dealer scan). 

That worked for a bit, but the CEL came back on and the fault returned. 

The vacuum lines are tight on the LDP itself. I'm not so sure about further up the line.

Vacuum leaks can cripple a 4 cylinder VW. It's just an emissions annoyance with the Phaeton.

-Eric


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm not sure, the dealer fixed it (it happened, surprise, surprise, right after they changed the a/c compressor). Looking at the diagrams, it looks as if the line is on the offside side of the engine. The second leak was also fixed by the dealer, and I suspect that was somewhere underneath the a/c intake since the a/c flap is now broken and the screws holding the flap assembly in place were not tightened.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

Eric and Martin, 
Do you both have full readiness OK now? Or still have something showing as a failed drive cycle? 
I encourage you to hook up your VCDS and see what your readiness actually shows, then just force the actual failed test to re-run. The things that are being measured will be there as the test runs, you could post and compare results. 

Getting a pass for emissions is of course the goal, but if that includes one or two failed drive cycles, there is still something broken. (May or may not have a long term affect on the health of the car) I would rather know the truth, than listen to a dealer's story 

What is LDP?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Mine was fine once the vacuum leaks were fixed. I tried with VCDS but it just kept failing, it can't circumvent the test so I'm not sure why you'd go to all that trouble. If a car takes 1000 miles to reset, then there's something wrong with it and it's eventually going to fail again. With no leaks, mine only takes a few miles to sort itself out.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

cbh123 said:


> Eric and Martin,
> Do you both have full readiness OK now? Or still have something showing as a failed drive cycle?
> I encourage you to hook up your VCDS and see what your readiness actually shows, then just force the actual failed test to re-run. The things that are being measured will be there as the test runs, you could post and compare results.
> 
> ...


Leak Detection Pump

I haven't checked lately, but the last time I checked, my P with the CEL on and the LDP fault passed all readiness checks. (I checked to see what readiness checks failed with the CEL on and the LDP fault and was surprised that it passed all readiness checks.) 

The W12 has two engine controllers and the LDP is controlled by the 2nd one. 


Here are the fault codes it generates with the W12:


Address 01: Engine Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP1.lbl 
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 C HW:
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211 
Coding: 0000173 
Shop #: WSC 14635 002 1048576 
VCID: 2541DF43EFF7BE1606-5140

1 Fault Found: 
18331 - Please Check DTC Memory of ECU Number 2 
P1923 - 008 - 
Readiness: 0000 0000


Address 11: Engine II Labels: 07C-906-018-BAP2.lbl
Part No SW: 07C 906 018 C HW: 
Component: D1-6.0L-AG-LEV G ª5211
Coding: 0000173
Shop #: WSC 14635 002 1048576
VCID: 2541DF43EFF7BE1606-5140

1 Fault Found:
17884 - EVAP Leak Detection Pump 
P1476 - 002 - Malfunction / Insufficient Vacuum - MIL ON


I believe the readiness code of 0000 0000 means it _doesn't_ pass readiness in this scan. 

I cannot find the scan where it had the CEL and still passed readiness. It's probably on a different laptop. That's the car that's in my storage unit today. If I finish taxes, I will swap cars and see if I can run a scan later. 


I believe the Leak Detection Pump was on all NA Phaetons. I found them for all kinds of different VWs when I was looking for a new one online. If I remember correctly, the LDP for Phaetons also fits other VWs. 


The fact that I had a CEL and faults for the LDP and still passed readiness makes me question the validity of the readiness tests. The first time I had a Phaeton tested, it failed readiness but there was no CEL and no engine faults. It was the same story with the 2nd Phaeton. 


-Eric

Oh, I was trying to force it to pass readiness and from all I read, you cannot force readiness with the W12. Believe me, I tried. I did every trick mentioned, but no dice. It took a week of driving to get it to pass the 1st time.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

invisiblewave said:


> Mine was fine once the vacuum leaks were fixed. I tried with VCDS but it just kept failing, it can't circumvent the test so I'm not sure why you'd go to all that trouble. If a car takes 1000 miles to reset, then there's something wrong with it and it's eventually going to fail again. With no leaks, mine only takes a few miles to sort itself out.



Well, I took the 1st one to an independent repair shop that does emissions tests on all cars (it's where I take my '77 Ford) and they said it was no big deal, you just have to drive it until it passes. They said it doesn't mean your car has anything wrong. (I was really worried that I would have to sell my Phaeton because it didn't pass emissions.) They said it happens to all makes of cars and there is no standard mileage or drive cycles that will cause readiness to be set. The VW dealer said basically the same thing only told me about the Subaru.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes, they all say that. I don't believe a word of it. It's an excuse because they can't find the problem.


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

All zeros is a complete pass.. Everything ok.
If there are any 1's that means a drive cycle is not ready or failed. 
Go to the OBD section of VCDS and check readiness 
There it will say which test is incomplete. 

Next go to Michaels post on page two with the instructions on how to force a test to take place. 

You can't force a pass, but you can try and retry untill it passes . Also as the test is running you will be watching the pertinent values and the limits for a pass. 

Cars should pass --- "they all do that" is just lack of knowledge or experience


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

Readiness code 0000 0000 means it did pass readiness. Each position remains a "1" as long as that particular test is incomplete or if it has failed.

From VWs ODB SSP:

"Generate readiness code
The readiness code can only be generated by running the diagnoses.
There are three possible ways to do this:
- Perform an NEFZ ("Neuer Europäischer Fahrzyklus" = new European driving cycle).
However, the standard workshop will be unable to perform the NEFZ on a roller dynamometer upon
completion of repair work.
*- Run the vehicle in average operating mode for long enough
(this may necessitate several trips).*
- Using the VAS 5051 diagnostic system, perform a defined test routine (short trip) for each relevant
vehicle system.
The procedure is also explained in "Vehicle Diagnostic, Testing and Information System
VAS 5051"."

If the prerequisites for the diagnostics are fulfilled the Readiness Codes are generetad quite soon, if not there will be a "1" left in the corresponding position. Thats why it is marked as "Failed or Incomplete". The prerequisites are not very easy to find, but I know that at least two of them are often unfulfilled, Secondary Air Injection and Evaporative Emission.

A screendump showing which test corresponds to which bit in the code.









Lennart


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Really?

So, even though I had a code and "MIL ON", the readiness was set?

I'll have to scan it tomorrow to see what the readiness is and the codes are.

-Eric


----------



## ravenflies (Oct 31, 2013)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Really?
> 
> So, even though I had a code and "MIL ON", the readiness was set?
> 
> ...


Yes, there are several codes that causes MIL ON but not considered at all in the Readiness Code perspective.
Just one of many examples:

2 Faults Found:
16500 - Engine Coolant Temp. Sensor (G62) 
P0116 - 008 - Implausible Signal - MIL ON
18331 - Please Check DTC Memory of ECU Number 2 
P1923 - 008 - 

Readiness: 0000 0000

Lennart


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Here is an OBDII FAQ sheet from the California Air Resources Board.

The paragraph titled "How is Smog Check affected by OBD II?" contains information about readiness indicators and how to get them to pass. 

Spoiler alert: It says to drive the car. It's not vehicle specific though. 

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/obdprog/obdfaq.htm

What is the engine code for the 4.2?


----------



## GT6ixer (May 11, 2018)

PanEuropean said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *PanEuropean* »_I'm trying to gather more information about the 'Set Readiness Code' procedure. I never took much notice of it before, but like I mentioned above, it made an amazing difference to my engine - like a "money is no object" tune-up would.
> 
> Hello all:
> Just a follow-up to the above - I have attached below some technical documents that explain the sequence of steps that are taken to set the readiness code on both the V8 and the W12 engines. There are different procedures for the two engines.
> ...


Are these links still live? When I click on them I get the "you do not have permission to access" error.


----------



## GT6ixer (May 11, 2018)

GT6ixer said:


> Are these links still live? When I click on them I get the "you do not have permission to access" error.


Never mind. I'm newly signed up with the forum and my account was still under moderation until last night. I am able to download those documents now.


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

*Readiness procedure for V6 TDI*

Hi guys.
Have anyone ever come across a readiness procedure for the V6 TDI?

I have replaced the Break Switch(this was a PITA), the DPF sensor(G450) and the Fuel temp sensor(G81).

Now I have 00111 or 13000 or 02000 in readiness codes after scans.
My MIL turned on yesterday, my glow plug light has not flashed for a while now.
I have not found any cable problems, but haven't checked behind the wiper motors or under the air diffuser.

\Wiken


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I have the V8, but not the V6. I don't think it'll help anyway until you solve the underlying cause. This document has some useful information about running the individual checks.


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

invisiblewave said:


> I have the V8, but not the V6. I don't think it'll help anyway until you solve the underlying cause. This document has some useful information about running the individual checks.


Thanks.
I guess you're right. 
I think I must go and drive for a week. 
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Most of my readiness issues have been vacuum leaks, with the the exception of the PCV failure. Those last three digits took forever to clear after I fixed the secondary air leak. I don't know anything about diesels, but if those three were present on my car I'd be looking hard for a leak in the EVAP system.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

gwiken65 said:


> Hi guys.
> Have anyone ever come across a readiness procedure for the V6 TDI?
> 
> I have replaced the Break Switch(this was a PITA), the DPF sensor(G450) and the Fuel temp sensor(G81).
> ...


Wiken, did you check the readiness screen to give you an idea what failed?

It's in the Basic Functions section of the Engine Controller Screen in VCDS:

Click on Readiness - 15 below:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/open_screen.php

If clicking doesn't work, here it is:

http://www.ross-tech.com/vcds/tour/readiness.php


The Diesel stuff is down the page "Diesel Readiness is a VCDS exclusive, not even the VAS-5051/5052 does this"


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

invisiblewave said:


> Most of my readiness issues have been vacuum leaks, with the the exception of the PCV failure. Those last three digits took forever to clear after I fixed the secondary air leak. I don't know anything about diesels, but if those three were present on my car I'd be looking hard for a leak in the EVAP system.


Ok thanks. 
That's very interesting. 
I will check this.

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Wiken, did you check the readiness screen to give you an idea what failed?
> 
> It's in the Basic Functions section of the Engine Controller Screen in VCDS:
> 
> ...


Thanks Eric.
This is good stuff. 
I'm going to do the swedish M.O.T today, I don't remember what the American equivalent is called.

But I guess I get fail, but gets 1 month of driving it on the roads again, and 2 months before a new check has to be done.

Yesterday, I started to get the MIL/CEL on. Zeroed it an it's gone for now, until next start I guess.

So now I have 2 things to go on.
This and vacuum leaks. 

Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

Today when I went to the M.O.T nothing happend regarding readiness. 
But on the parking lot it suddenly set all 3 to passed.

It's going to be very interesting to see the first start tomorrow if the problem has gone away.

Now it seems ok. 
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

gwiken65 said:


> Today when I went to the M.O.T nothing happend regarding readiness.
> But on the parking lot it suddenly set all 3 to passed.
> 
> It's going to be very interesting to see the first start tomorrow if the problem has gone away.
> ...


That's wonderful news, Wiken!

The U.S. really has no equivalent to the M.O.T. 

Utah had safety and emissions testing until a year or two ago. Now we just have emissions testing. I'd rather they dropped emissions and kept safety but it wasn't my decision. The local TV news was full of "change your tires if they are bald" stories this past winter. 

In the U.S. every state sets its own rules and the inspections make no difference as far as I can tell. 

When I was in one state which had both inspections, I saw cars driving around with headlights missing. I saw one truck with the front fender smashed in where the headlight would be. It was very rusty so it didn't happen recently. It had to have "passed" inspection since then.

When I was in another state with inspections, it was well known that certain testing stations would just rubber stamp the inspection for the cost of the fee. 

Even if your state has the most stringent inspections (California), that doesn't prevent a vehicle from a state that doesn't have any inspections from driving through. 

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

gwiken65 said:


> Today when I went to the M.O.T nothing happend regarding readiness.
> But on the parking lot it suddenly set all 3 to passed.
> 
> It's going to be very interesting to see the first start tomorrow if the problem has gone away.
> ...


Does that mean it passed the M.O.T. ?


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> That's wonderful news, Wiken!
> 
> The U.S. really has no equivalent to the M.O.T.
> 
> ...


How interesting. 
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Does that mean it passed the M.O.T. ?


Yes, but I have to replace the windshield and one main light is fuzzy. 
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

gwiken65 said:


> How interesting.
> Wiken
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


I came from a state with no inspections and I think owners take care of their cars and trucks depending on their economic status. My relatives still live there and they maintain their vehicles. 

If the economy is good, you see new cars and well maintained older cars. If the economy is depressed, you see a bunch of poorly maintained rust buckets. Even "poor" people have nice cars. 

My Ford is a rust bucket but it's a safe rust bucket that passes emissions and would pass the safety inspection. 

The economy is pretty good right now and my 2004 Phaetons are pretty old compared to most cars on the road. I see mostly newer cars here and up and down the freeway.

I do see some older cars, but they seem to be well-maintained in this area. Every time the sun shines, people are out driving their toys (collector cars). 

The VW dealer does a "multi-point" inspection every time they work on a VW. Now that the safety inspection isn't required, they just give recommendations.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

gwiken65 said:


> Yes, but I have to replace the windshield and one main light is fuzzy.
> Wiken
> 
> Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


Wiken, 

Do they give a timeline when the windshield must be replaced? Is there a follow up appointment? 

You can buff out the headlight. Every parts store and most grocery stares here sell the headlight polishing kits. 

I don't know why VW didn't make the lenses out of glass. 

My Corrado and my Scirocco both have glass Euro headlights. Even the D.O.T. (U.S.) headlights had glass lenses. 

-Eric


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> Wiken,
> 
> Do they give a timeline when the windshield must be replaced? Is there a follow up appointment?
> 
> ...


They didn't give me a timeline. 
It says on the paper that the owner is responsible for fixing the problems a.s.a.p.

He said that the fuzzy light is the lamp or the lens. I think you are right, it needs a buff or both, lamp and a buff.

In Sweden, you're forced to maintain your car. If one is poor, you probably can't have a car.
According to statistics, sweds have the oldest car park in Europe. 

I wonder how these annual car inspections differ from country to country. 
In America it differs from state to state, that interesting. 
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

I used a Griot's headlight lens kit last year. The results weren't perfect, but it's a lot better than it was. It comes with a liquid solution, sandpaper, and wipes that apply a covering which has to cure in sunlight. It seems to be lasting, too, it looks the same now as it did immediately after application.


----------



## gwiken65 (Jul 8, 2016)

invisiblewave said:


> I used a Griot's headlight lens kit last year. The results weren't perfect, but it's a lot better than it was. It comes with a liquid solution, sandpaper, and wipes that apply a covering which has to cure in sunlight. It seems to be lasting, too, it looks the same now as it did immediately after application.


Ok, that's not bad.
I tried some similar, but that didn't last a year. Maybe I can find another brand to try. Maybe Griot's can be obtained in Sweden. 
Thanks for the tip.
Wiken 

Skickat från min SM-G955F via Tapatalk


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

gwiken65 said:


> They didn't give me a timeline.
> It says on the paper that the owner is responsible for fixing the problems a.s.a.p.
> 
> He said that the fuzzy light is the lamp or the lens. I think you are right, it needs a buff or both, lamp and a buff.
> ...


Wiken,

I think the lack of consistency with inspections is because State rights are taken very seriously. The only time the federal government gets involved is by threatening to withhold highway funds. The Interstates were modeled after Germany's Autobahn system and they were funded by the federal government. 

That was how the government could impose the 55 MPH speed limit. They threatened to withhold Interstate highway funds from states that didn't comply. Montana complied to the letter of the law but only charged $5.00 for a speeding ticket in the daytime. The Montana Highway Patrol weren't exactly behind every billboard either like in other states. 

In states with inspection requirements there is a real danger that an unscrupulous repair shop will find a "safety defect" during the inspection and offer to fix it for an inflated price. I have had it happen here with my Ford. 

-Eric


----------



## rangsudh (Mar 20, 2013)

Hi,

Is yours a V8 or a W12...

Thanks.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Mine is a W12. 

(2) Re-visiting the "set readiness codes" procedure in VCDS | VW Vortex - Volkswagen Forum


----------

